# HOWTO: Gentoo suomenkieliseksi

## Mikessu

Tämän ohjeen avulla saat Gentoon suomenkieliseksi, sekä ääkköset ja euromerkin toimimaan.

Jos kaipaat kattavampaa ja parempaa ohjetta, lue Gentoon paikallisasetusopas.

Konsoli

Aluksi sinun täytyy muokata tiedostoa /etc/rc.conf niin, että sieltä löytyy seuraavanlaiset rivit: 

```
KEYMAP="fi-latin1 euro2"
```

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"
```

Ympäristömuuttujat

Luo tiedosto /etc/env.d/00locale ja lisää siihen alla olevat rivit.

```
LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=fi_FI@euro

LC_PAPER=fi_FI@euro

LESSCHARSET=latin1

SYSFONT=lat0-16

SYSFONTACM=iso15

```

Jos haluat kaiken suomenkieliseksi, korvaa kolme ensimmäistä riviä seuraavalla rivillä.

```
LC_ALL=fi_FI
```

Aja tiedoston luonnin jälkeen env-update.

Xorg

Muokkaa tiedostostosta /etc/X11/xorg.conf XkbLayout asetusta laittamalla sille arvoksi "fi".

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    .......

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fi"

    .......

```

OpenOffice

OpenOfficen saat suomenkielisenä käyttämällä seuraavaa komentoa: 

```
LANGUAGE=FINN emerge openoffice
```

KDE

Suomenkielisen kielipaketin KDE:hen saat seuraavalla komennolla, jonka jälkeen sinun täytyy käydä vaihtamassa kieli KDE:n ohjauskeskuksesta. 

```
LINGUAS="fi" emerge kde-i18n
```

KOffice

Myös KOfficeen (kuten moneen muuhunkin KDE-ohjelmaan) on saatavilla suomenkielinen kielipaketti. Saat sen käyttämällä alla olevaa komentoa:

```
LINGUAS="fi" emerge koffice-i18n
```

Last edited by Mikessu on Wed Apr 20, 2005 6:52 pm; edited 27 times in total

----------

## Icer

Onko gnomessa mitään vastaavia asetuksia?

Kiitti vinkeistä.

----------

## Mikessu

Tuon jälkeen ainakin minulla Gnomeen tuli suomenkieli ilman mitään lisäpakettejen asennusta.

----------

## Icer

Ok. Uskotaan.   :Cool: 

Edit: Nojoo nyt on gnomen valikotkin suomeksi ja hiukka erijärjestyksessä.

Periaatteessa olis riittäny että ääkköset toimii. Mites jos haluun valikot englanniksi niin riittääkö muokkaa pelkästään profile file, eli poistaa toi LC_ALL?

----------

## Useful Idiot

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111627

Yksityiskohtaisempi ohje, miten OOo:n saa suomenkieliseksi aina oikolukua myöten.

----------

## Flammie

Arskahan ylläpitää jo kattavaa Finnish-HOWTOa joka pätee enimmäkseen yleisestikin, se varmaan löytyy tldp.orgista. Jos haluaa nähdä jostain käsittämättömästä syystä englanninkielisiä viestejä niin charsetti asetetaan muuttujalla LC_CTYPE. Keskimäärin tietty ainakin kaikki muu paitsi LC_MESSAGES kannattaa asettaa suomea vastaavaksi ellei muuhun ole jotain erityistä syytä.

Debianin localepurge muuten on kätevä turhankielisten viestien poistamiseen, tyypillisesti sillä vapauttaa jotain kymmenisen megaa.

----------

## lamekain

Hep. Toimii liiankin hyvin. Pistin /etc/profilen ja /etc/rc.confin ohjeiden mukaan kuntoon ja nyt "kaikki" on suomeksi (paitsi enlightenment  :Very Happy:  ). 

Haluaisin kumminkin että ainoastaan konsolissa toimisivat ääkköset ja kaikki muut - kuten gtk:lla toimivat ohjelmat - olisivat englanniksi. onko jollain onnistunut?

----------

## Flammie

 *lamekain wrote:*   

> Hep. Toimii liiankin hyvin. Pistin /etc/profilen ja /etc/rc.confin ohjeiden mukaan kuntoon ja nyt "kaikki" on suomeksi (paitsi enlightenment  ). 

 

Minulla ei ole kummassakaan noista sellaisia asetuksia minkä pitäisi käyttökieleen vaikuttaa. Jos ympäristömuuttuja LC_MESSAGES kuitenkin on englantia tai posixia vastaava niin kaikki gettextilliset ohjelmat näyttänevät viestit englanniksi. Tai se tulkinta menee kai jotenkin niin että muuttujat LANG, LANGUAGE, LC_MESSAGES ja LC_ALL tarkastellaan jossain järjesteksysessä kieltä valitessa.

 *Quote:*   

> Haluaisin kumminkin että ainoastaan konsolissa toimisivat ääkköset ja kaikki muut - kuten gtk:lla toimivat ohjelmat - olisivat englanniksi. onko jollain onnistunut?

 

Muistaakseni se melkein asennuksen jälkeen suoraan laatikosta näin toimii, ei minulla sitten asetukset tehtyäni ole jälkikäteen koskaan ollut intressejä kieltä vaihtaa, mutta satunnainen ohjelmakutsu prefikstattuna LC_ALL=C-käskyllä bashissa saa kyllä esille englanninkinkielisen version että toiminee niin myös jos ympäristömuuttuja-asetuksella.

----------

## hanta

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Konsoli
> 
> Aluksi sinun täytyy muokata tiedostoa /etc/rc.conf niin, että sieltä löytyy seuraavanlaiset rivit: 
> ...

 

minulla vastaavat:

```
KEYMAP="fi-latin1 euro2" 
```

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"
```

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Profiili
> 
> Seuraavaksi lisää alla oleva rivi tiedostoon /etc/profile 
> ...

 

mutta tämä on se asia jonka vuoksi oikeastaan vastasin tähän viestiin. minun mielestäni hommaan ei todellakaan kannata hoitaa gentoossa noin.

gentoossa /etc/profile on scripti joka ottaa mukaan tiedostossa /etc/profile.env olevat määritykset. /etc/profile.env puolestaan generoidaan hakemiston /etc/env.d/ sisältämien tiedostojen sisällön perusteella lukien tiedostot akkosjärjestyksessä.

tämä tarkoittaa siis sitä, että tiedosto /etc/profile voi päivittyä järjestelmän päivityksen yhteydessä jolloin sitä joutuu jälleen nysväämään käsin -> ei hyvä. /etc/profile.env päivittyy aina kun ajetaan env-update ja toisinaan se ajetaan myös järjestelmän toimesta. 

nähdäkseni ainoa järkevä tapa lisätä ympäristömuuttujia, on luoda itse tekstitiedosto hakemistoon /etc/env.d/. itselläni esim. localen asetuksista huolehtii tiedosto nimeltään /etc/env.d/00locale (numerolla ei ole väliä) jonka sisältö on seuraavanlainen:

```

LANG=C

LC_CTYPE=fi_FI@euro

LC_PAPER=fi_FI@euro

LESSCHARSET=latin1

SUPPORTED=en_US:en:fi_FI@euro:fi_FI:fi

SYSFONT=lat0-16

SYSFONTACM=iso15

```

jos haluaa kokonaan suomea, kannattanee korvata kolme ensimmäistä riviä rivillä:

```
LC_ALL=fi_FI
```

kuten alkup. ohjeessa neuvottiinkin.

ja tiedoston luonnin jälkeen ajetaan tietysti env-update.

----------

## lamekain

jep. tuo resepti toimi. nyt nano on taas turvallisen englantilainen, mutta filesystem toimii myös ääkkösillä  :Smile: 

----------

## Flammie

 *hanta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> SUPPORTED=en_US:en:fi_FI@euro:fi_FI:fi
> ...

 

Mistä tuo tulee ja kehen se vaikuttaa? Onko tämäkin gettextiä?

----------

## hkroger

 *hanta wrote:*   

> nähdäkseni ainoa järkevä tapa lisätä ympäristömuuttujia, on luoda itse tekstitiedosto hakemistoon /etc/env.d/. itselläni esim. localen asetuksista huolehtii tiedosto nimeltään /etc/env.d/00locale (numerolla ei ole väliä) jonka sisältö on seuraavanlainen:
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=C
> ...

 

Mulla on tähän liittyen sellainen ongelma, että tekstikonsoli hukkaa fontin, kun käyn X:n puolella. Kun vaihdan CTRL-ALT-Fx:llä takaisin konsoliin, niin  tulee taas sigmoja ja muita merkkejä, kun yritän näppäillä ääkkösiä.

Onko teillä sama ja/tai tiedättekö mikä vois olla ongelma?

----------

## hanta

 *Flammie wrote:*   

>  *hanta wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> SUPPORTED=en_US:en:fi_FI@euro:fi_FI:fi
> ...

 

valitettavasti minä en osaa auttaa tuon asian suhteen. muistan, että minulla oli joskus jotain ongelmia ja tuo auttoi niihin.

 *hkroger wrote:*   

>  *hanta wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=C
> ...

 

minulla tuo tosiaan toimii moitteetta (käytössä x.orgin x serveri). yleensä ongelmat, joita olen kokenut x:n ja konsolin välillä hyppimisessä, ovat korjaantuneet/ilmaantuneet kernelin päivittämisellä.

toki syy voi olla myös jotain aivan muuta, tuo vain tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen.

----------

## hkroger

 *hanta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> minulla tuo tosiaan toimii moitteetta (käytössä x.orgin x serveri). yleensä ongelmat, joita olen kokenut x:n ja konsolin välillä hyppimisessä, ovat korjaantuneet/ilmaantuneet kernelin päivittämisellä.
> 
> 

 

Onko käytössä nvidian ajuri?

----------

## Flammie

 *hkroger wrote:*   

> Onko teillä sama ja/tai tiedättekö mikä vois olla ongelma?

 

Kyseessä on tosiaan eräs ilmentymä nVidian pidempikestoisista ajuriongelmista. Tai ainakin se on vahvasti ollut esillä monissa nVidian ongelmia käsittelevissä aiheissa ja siihen minäkin sen olen yhdistänyt kokeilemalla. Mahdollisesti asiaa voi korjata tai pahentaa sotkemalla niitä nvidian ajurin lukemattomia asetuksia, dokumentissa on muutamia ja eräs työkalu tarjoilee niitä vielä läjän lisää (en kylläkään muista mikä, jokin nvtool tai sitä suuntaa, nvnews.netin foorumeilla on paljon tietoa.).

----------

## hanta

 *hkroger wrote:*   

>  *hanta wrote:*   
> 
> minulla tuo tosiaan toimii moitteetta (käytössä x.orgin x serveri). yleensä ongelmat, joita olen kokenut x:n ja konsolin välillä hyppimisessä, ovat korjaantuneet/ilmaantuneet kernelin päivittämisellä. 
> 
> Onko käytössä nvidian ajuri?

 

juu, sepä hyvinkin.

----------

## Mikessu

Päivitin opasta ja poistin /etc/profile osuuden, jonka tilalle lisäsin järkevämmän tavan lisätä ympäristömuuttujia Hantan ohjeiden mukaisesti.

----------

## gentonix

Edit. ongelma korjaantuikin itsestään...

----------

## BlueByte

*selvis itestään

----------

## Charn

Kiitos paljon ohjeista. Pitkän aikaa ollut konsolistä äkköset hukassa.  :Wink: 

----------

## kamina

Mitä aikavyöhykettä ihmiset käyttävät? Olen tuon handbookin mukaan asennellut eikä siinä ainakaan suoraan näkynyt suomea. Käytin egyptiä joka (käsittääkseni) on suht samoissa suomen kanssa...

----------

## Flammie

 *kamina wrote:*   

> Mitä aikavyöhykettä ihmiset käyttävät? Olen tuon handbookin mukaan asennellut eikä siinä ainakaan suoraan näkynyt suomea. Käytin egyptiä joka (käsittääkseni) on suht samoissa suomen kanssa...

 

Se on aika ovelasti piilotettu, /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Helsinki. Muistaakseni myös aikavyöhyketietoihin kuuluu info kesä-talviaika-käytännöistä joten kannattanee ottaa se lähin vastine. Ks. myös: http://www.gentoo.fi/handbook/hb_part1_chap7.html (huomaa kuitenkin käsikirjan käännöksen tietty keskeneräisyys; myös verkko-osoite saattaa muuttua hieman, joten kirjanmerkit kannattanee domainin juureen tehdä jos tekee).

----------

## shS

Samban verkkojaoissa minulla on ääkkösten kohdalla kysymysmerkkejä konsolissa ja nautiluksessa laatikoita joiden sisällä numerot "00 84" ä-merkin kohdalla ja "00 94" ö-merkin kohdalla.  :Confused: 

:: /etc/samba/smb.conf ::

   dos charset = CP850

   unix charset = ISO8859-15

   display charset = ISO8859-15

:: ------------------------ ::

----------

## Zarhan

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Luo tiedosto /etc/env.d/00locale ja lisää siihen alla olevat rivit.
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=C
> ...

 

Kun nuo on asetettu, mulla alkaa man herjaamaan näin:

Failed to open the message catalog "man" for locale "C"

(NLSPATH="/usr/share/locale/%L/%N")

Tämän perään haluttu man-sivu kyllä näytetään ilman mitään ongelmia.

Edes LC_ALL="fi_FI" ei muuta tilannetta (joskin esim. man man on sen jälkeen suomenkielinen). 

NLSPATHia ei ole asetettu. Helpointa homma on todeta sanomalla jokin olematon man-sivu. Jos puolestaan käyttää olemassaolevaa man-sivua, ilmoitus tulee vain ekalla kertaa:

root # man cda

Failed to open the message catalog "man" for locale "C"

(NLSPATH="/usr/share/locale/%L/%N")

No manual entry for cda

man5 # man man.conf

Failed to open the message catalog "man" for locale "C"

(NLSPATH="/usr/share/locale/%L/%N")

Formatting page, please wait...

[...sivun näyttö normaalisti....]

man5 # man man.conf

[...sivun näyttö normaalisti....]

man5 #

Miten tästä pääsee eroon? Sen huomasin, että jos poistan kokonaan LANG-määrityksen, ongelma häviää, mutta rikonko samalla jotain muuta? Ilmeisesti man yrittää löytää tiedostoa /usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/man.mo tai vastaavaa (ja jos LC_ALL=fi_FI niin /usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/man.mo:ta). Miksi tuo ei osaa tehdä hiljaista "fallbackia" englanninkielisiin viesteihin?

----------

## Zarhan

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

>  Miten tästä pääsee eroon? Sen huomasin, että jos poistan kokonaan LANG-määrityksen, ongelma häviää, mutta rikonko samalla jotain muuta? 

 

  Kas, löytyi ilmeisesti ratkaisu:

http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2003-March/016106.html

  Näemmä bugiraporttikin on olemassa:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37778 - ja kyhäsin sinne patchinkin. Nyt pelittää LANG=fi_FI:llä, ei tosin LANG=C:llä.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Näemmä bugiraporttikin on olemassa:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37778 - ja kyhäsin sinne patchinkin. Nyt pelittää LANG=fi_FI:llä, ei tosin LANG=C:llä.

 

  Patchini on integroitu portageen ja nykyään manin stable-versiossa (1.5m-r2). Elikkä tästäkään ei tartte enää välittää.

----------

## Flammie

Mainostinko jo tätä? No, ei mitenkään erityisen hyvä dokkari, mutta onhan ainakin gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/guide-localization.xml

----------

## jmz2

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> Mainostinko jo tätä? No, ei mitenkään erityisen hyvä dokkari, mutta onhan ainakin gentoo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/guide-localization.xml

 

Aikavyöhyke on kesäaikaan EEST ja talviaikaan EET.

----------

## Flammie

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

>  *Flammie wrote:*   Mainostinko jo tätä? No, ei mitenkään erityisen hyvä dokkari, mutta onhan ainakin gentoo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fi/guide-localization.xml 
> 
> Aikavyöhyke on kesäaikaan EEST ja talviaikaan EET.

 

Niinpä näkyykin, pitänee korjata. Onneksi toivottavasti jossain vaiheessa suomen glibc-aikamäärityksestä saadaan tuo aikavyöhykemääritys ehkä pois.

----------

## Icer

Mikähän mahtaa olla vikana kun rxvt:ssä ääkköset toimii ok, mutta + merkkiä eisaa kirjoitettua?

Tulostuu vain pilkkuja tilalle sama juttu jos koittaa shift ja ? nappi.

----------

## Den_Store

Jostain syystä mulla ei tämän threadin ohjeitten jälkeen toimi Alt Gr -nappi  :Sad: 

Muistaakseni ongelma ei esiinny konsolissa ilman äxää (kirjoitan eri koneelta). Aina kun X:ssä olen kokeillut niin eipä toimi. Ärsyttävää esim. kun email osoitetta kirjoittaa eikä saa @ merkkiä tehtyä.

----------

## micko

Threadin ohjeiden mukaan olen kyllä toiminut, mutta ei vain toimi. X:ssä kyllä ja näppäinasettelu on suomalainen, mutta ä:stä tulee { jne. Muita en nyt muista. Olisiko vika fontissa? Rautalankaohjeet jos mahdollista. Vaikka eipä tämä paljoa haittaa, kun X:ää kuitenkin pääasiassa käytän.

----------

## Flammie

 *micko wrote:*   

> Threadin ohjeiden mukaan olen kyllä toiminut, mutta ei vain toimi. X:ssä kyllä ja näppäinasettelu on suomalainen, mutta ä:stä tulee { jne. Muita en nyt muista. Olisiko vika fontissa? Rautalankaohjeet jos mahdollista. Vaikka eipä tämä paljoa haittaa, kun X:ää kuitenkin pääasiassa käytän.

 

KEYMAP on siirretty uusimmassa (testingin) baseleiskassa /etc/rc.confista /etc/conf.d/keymapsiin ja sen, ja se asetushan on fi-latin9, eikä fi. Fi on nimittäin US-ASCII-ajan 7-bittinen suominäppäinasettelu, ja silloinhan ä tosiaan oli { jne. (ns. lokinsiipiääkköset).

----------

## jmz2

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> ns. lokinsiipiääkköset

 

Tuota nimitystä en olekaan ennen kuullut. Aika kiva  :Smile: 

----------

## Olematon

 *shS wrote:*   

> Samban verkkojaoissa minulla on ääkkösten kohdalla kysymysmerkkejä konsolissa ja nautiluksessa laatikoita joiden sisällä numerot "00 84" ä-merkin kohdalla ja "00 94" ö-merkin kohdalla. 
> 
> :: /etc/samba/smb.conf ::
> 
>    dos charset = CP850
> ...

 

Mahtaako tähän olla jotain korjausta? Tuli kierrätettyä muutama kymmenen tuhatta tiedostoa toiselta koneelta takaisin omalle, sambaa käytin tiedostojen siirtoon (omalla koneella Windows/NTFS-osiot pois ja Gentoo tilalle).

Nyt on juurikin ääkköset ylläolevalla tavalla. Tiedostoja on sen verran, että niitä ei yksitellen viitsisi lähteä muuttamaan.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Homma onnistuikin convmv ohjelmalla.

----------

## secretz

Mik*s on vialla kun tein juuri noin kuin ohjeissa sanottiin ja parhaimmillaan vai tekstieditori muuttuu suomenkieliseksi? Tavoitteena olsii saada aakkoset toimimaan ainakin. Muulla ei niin valia. En ole asennellut mitaan x:aa tai sellaista eli konsolille pitaisi saada vain toimimaan.

----------

## Flammie

 *secretz wrote:*   

> Mik*s on vialla kun tein juuri noin kuin ohjeissa sanottiin ja parhaimmillaan vai tekstieditori muuttuu suomenkieliseksi? Tavoitteena olsii saada aakkoset toimimaan ainakin. Muulla ei niin valia. En ole asennellut mitaan x:aa tai sellaista eli konsolille pitaisi saada vain toimimaan.

 

Ehkä 

```
locale
```

kertoo jotain?

----------

## secretz

Kaikki muut ovat C paitsi ne jotka asetin ohjeiden mukaan muuksi. Ei paljasta ainakaan minulle mitään uutta.

----------

## Flammie

 *secretz wrote:*   

> Kaikki muut ovat C paitsi ne jotka asetin ohjeiden mukaan muuksi. Ei paljasta ainakaan minulle mitään uutta.

 

Jos LC_CTYPE=fi_FI@euro ja /etc/rc.confissa on CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16" ja KEYMAP="fi-latin9", kaiken pitäisi kai toimia. Uusimassa baselayoutissa keymap on siirretty /etc/conf.d/keymapsiin. Tottakai keymapsin pitää myös nykyään kai olla runlevelillä ja käynnissä että se vaikuttaa. Muuta ei tule nyt mieleen.

----------

## Zarhan

Noihin ohjeisiin voisi päivittää sen että SUPPORTEDilla ei Gentoossa tee mitään. Sen tarkoitus on joissain toisissa distroissa määrätä että mitkä localet Glibc:hen otetaan mukaan. Gentoossa homma hoidetaan /etc/locales.buildilla ja +userlocales-USEflagilla.

----------

## jeip

Mikähän mahtaa olla vikana kun en saa enää konsolissa toimimaan ääkkösiä sen jälkeen kun päivitin järjestelmää?

Olen tehnyt näiden ohjeiden mukaan mutta ei auta, Gnomessa kyllä toimii ääkköset.

Osaisko joku antaa neuvoja??

Kiitos!

----------

## Flammie

 *jeip wrote:*   

> Mikähän mahtaa olla vikana kun en saa enää konsolissa toimimaan ääkkösiä sen jälkeen kun päivitin järjestelmää?

 

Konsoli tarkoittanee tässä aitoa tekstitilakonsolia, joka löytyy Alt-f1 - Alt-f6 -näppäinsarjojen takaa perusasetuksilla? Jos järjestelmäpäivitykseen liittyi baselayoutin päivitys, niin se on muuttunut mm. keymapien suhteen.

Mutta tarkempaa analyysia varten olisi tietysti hyvä tietää miten ne ääkköset eivät toimi? Eikö niitä saa ollenkaan syötettyä vai korvautuvatko ne väärillä kuvioilla vai mitä. Esimerkiksihän nvidian ja atin ajurit rikkovat usein konsolien merkistöasetukset peruuttamattomasti siten, että ääkköset näyttävät korvautuvan aina kyrillisillä merkeillä vaikka missään ei oikeasti olekaan vikaa.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Mikessu wrote:*   

> Tämän ohjeen avulla saat Gentoon suomenkieliseksi, sekä ääkköset ja euromerkin toimimaan.

 

  Moro,

  Tuota, tätä ohjetta voisi hieman päivittää. Ehkä tämän voisi tehdä suomennetun localization guiden yhteyteen? Kuitenkin, ehdotuksiani:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jos kaipaat kattavampaa ja parempaa ohjetta, lue Gentoon paikallisasetusopas.
> 
> Konsoli
> ...

 

Eikös keymap="fi-latin9" riitä ihan suoraan?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9-16"
> ```
> ...

 

Tähän voisi mainita, että lat9-xx-muoto käy, jossa xx on koko. Itse tykkään lat9-08:sta, koska sillä saa 80x50 merkkiä ruudulle.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ympäristömuuttujat
> 
> Luo tiedosto /etc/env.d/00locale ja lisää siihen alla olevat rivit.
> ...

 

  Tää kaipaisi semmoista muutosta että

  a) Mihin sysfont ja sysfontACM:ää tarvitaan?

  b) LC_ALL=fi_FI:tä *ei* pidä laittaa globaaleihin asetuksiin. Roottitunnus ei tykkää jos LANG on muuta kuin C, monet käännösskriptit menevät sekaisin. Jos yksittäinen käyttäjä haluaa kaiken suomeksi niin kannattaa asetus laittaa ~/.profileen.

  c) listan kaikista LC-arvoista saa sanomalla locale. Man locale kertoo lisää, mutta LC-asetukset kertovat kaiken merkkien lajittelusta, puhelinnumeroformaatista ja muusta vastaavasta alkaen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aja tiedoston luonnin jälkeen env-update.
> 
> Xorg
> ...

 

  Nykyään OOO:n ebuildit käyttävät KDE:n tapaan LINGUAS-asetusta. Ei siis LANGUAGE.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE
> 
> Suomenkielisen kielipaketin KDE:hen saat seuraavalla komennolla, jonka jälkeen sinun täytyy käydä vaihtamassa kieli KDE:n ohjauskeskuksesta. 
> ...

 

  LINGUAS-asetukset voi (ja ehkä kannattaakin) laittaa make.confiin. Näin kde-i18n ja vastaavat selviävät hengissä myös päivityksistä.

  Eipä muuta...

----------

